# Flan



## Dove (Jun 18, 2004)

Frankie's Flan, from Barragan's Irish Mexican Cafe

1 2/3 cup sugar
4 eggs
4 egg yolks
2 cans (13 oz each) evaporated milk
1 t. vanilla extract

Put 1 cup sugar in 8" skillet over high heat. Begin to turn heat down 
gradually, stirring vigorously. Sugar will begin to melt and turn brown as it 
caramelizes. Remove from heat and pour into bottom of 8 ovenproof custard cups. 
Caramel will harden now but melt later when it cooks. Beat eggs and egg yolks 
together for 30 seconds. Set aside. In mixing bowl, blend milk, vanilla, and 2/3 
cup sugar. Then combine eggs and milk mixture. Pour mixture into the caramel 
coated custard cups. Place cups in 2" deep baking pan half filled with water. 
Bake at 325 for about 2 hours. Center of mixture should be firm to the touch 
before removing from oven. Refrigerate cups about 1 hour before serving. To remove 
flan from cup, run a sharp knife between flan and cup. Turn upside down onto 
a serving plate. Caramel will top the flan. Makes 8 servings.
Recipe courtesy of Barragan's Irish Mexican Cafe, Glendale, Ca.


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Thank You!!!*

This sounds really impressive, Dove! I have never had Flan but have seen it on the TV cooking shows and looks really good. I can't wait to get off my diet or a dessert like this will send the weight right to my fanny ... or FLANNY!!!


----------



## Dina (Jun 22, 2004)

Let me give you a flan from heaven.  Instead of using sugar, use a can of sweetened condensed milk and add a couple of teaspoons of vanilla extract, 8 whole eggs, 1 can of evaporated milk, and one cup of regular milk.  Mix in blender and pour over the prepared dish with caramel in it.  Bake at 350 degrees for one hour in a double boiler.  I use a 2.5 quart casserole baking dish and a large roasting pan.  Fill up the roasting pan half way with boiling water and place your baking dish inside it and bake in the oven for an hour.  Let the flan cool for at least 2 hours at room temp, chill in refrigerator (if desired).  Enjoy! 

Dina


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 22, 2004)

What is Flan?    Is it like an ice cream cone??


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 22, 2004)

It's like a custard, Sushi. That recipe of Dina's is great. I made it about a month ago and we all loved it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks chef!  That sounds GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!


----------



## cooking=love (Jul 26, 2004)

*flan*

I made flan this weekend. The recipe was very similar but I had a small problem. I made the caramel part and was unable to get it to coat the bottom of the ramekins because it was cooling too fast. I took it right from the fire to the ramekins.
I thought it would smooth out and coat during the baking process, it did somewhat but not as much as it should have. What should I have done? Should the ramekins be warmer? Or what would have helped?  :?: 

(The recipe I had was very tasty incidentally, you add brandy, cinnamon and nutmeg to the custard part. My husband the self proclaimed custard hater even liked it.)


----------



## clasens (Jan 15, 2006)

The secret to  a really good flan is the evaporated milk.  I have tried heavy cream, half & half so on and so forth.  Then once I ordered some designer flans off the internet, they were expensive and nothing that I coudn't have done myself.  The point being is the really simple no nonsense recipe seems to be the best!


----------



## licia (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't use individual ramekins, but use the larger dish.  If the caramel gets hard too fast while going into the dish, I put it in the microwave for a few seconds to soften then swirl again.  It always works - just have to be careful that it is SECONDS!!!!


----------

